# unwelcome visitors :(



## pcw (Dec 9, 2011)

this morning i woke up and saw my car was gone. thought my brother took it since i have a trailer hook and trailer and he doesnt. when i went out i found the garage door open too, and almost all my machines,tools, barstock material, daughters scooter, trailer and bikes gone. :'( :'( :'(
my nearest nieghbour is about 500 metres away and didnt notice anything at all, besides a small truck parked very near to us with foreign plates during the day. he didnt think much of it and just went on with his daily stuff.
aparently they took a good night out to nick all my stuff out of the garage, well its more small barn, wich isnt attached to the house, but about 120 metres from the house. good that i havent had my two motorbikes, a harley fatboy and a ducati 916 SPS in there.
my car is found 10 km from where i live. they took the time to empty the dieseltank of it before they abandonend it.
thieving scum, hope for them the police finds them before i do.
Pascal


----------



## Mosey (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry for your loss!
The good news is that the 916 is still there.
Mosey
Lucky Duck Racing Team


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 9, 2011)

What an awful situation to have happen to you. Are you insured for theft? Hopefully the police will recover your treasured possesions. If you catch them first ........... Well i know how you feel. These people are the scum of the earth. Hope all ends well for you.


----------



## moanaman (Dec 9, 2011)

Very sorry to hear of your discovery.  Even if you are insured I bet you cannot recall all the tools you had and stuff that was taken.  I had similar experience in  around 20 years ago living in a rural situation. . I was fully ensured, I knew exactly what was in the workshop and where it was, so to do the claim was easy. Everything replaced new for old etc and I was happy until I went to find something that I had not used for some time, cannot find it. Eventually I realised I had remembered around 85% of what I had and that was what I used regularly. 
Even if they catch the thugs the small stuff will be gone but you may get some machinery back. 

Barry


----------



## ShedBoy (Dec 9, 2011)

Terrible loss, my condolences. Hanging is to good for em.

Brock


----------



## cfellows (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss... I've only ever had a few, very small things stolen and that felt bad enough. I know the rage you must be feeling right now. Hope the local police find the scumbags.

Chuck


----------



## Maryak (Dec 10, 2011)

BUGGER..........I hope you recover your property, failing that I hope you are insured. 

I had most of my dads hand tools stolen and never found. Even though my work replaced them, (those I thought of at the time), the loss of things my dad made his living from still rankles at moments like this.

My sympathies to you, I know a little of how you must be feeling and thanks for sharing with us.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## compspecial (Dec 10, 2011)

What a terrible experience for you Pascal, you have my sympathy, it seems to be a worldwide problem now too. I'm sure it has a lot to do with the lenient penalties handed out to these creeps! assuming they ever catch them that is!!


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 10, 2011)

I wholeheartedly agree with Compspecial. These low-life creatures steal what a person has saved and worked hard for just to be let off with a slap on the wrist if caught. 
We seem to have a legal system, not a justice system


----------



## dalem9 (Dec 10, 2011)

Had this happen to me a number of years ago . Check all the pawn shop in the area . You may get luckey . Good luck Dale


----------



## pcw (Dec 10, 2011)

insurance? yes i do have insurance and they will pay for: stuff i have reciepts for....... all the barstock i collected from scrap bins, or given to me be friends and so on, not a dime for that. older tools? think they will do rough guesstimate for them, and they are always low.
good thing i do have a reciept for a old holder two wheel tractor i just bought to restore for myself.


----------



## shred (Dec 10, 2011)

My insurance accepted photographs of many items as proof of ownership. If you have any photos taken in the shop, pull them out, zoom in and see what's in the background.

It's always a good idea to run around the house every so often with a video or still camera and just snap some shots of every room (every drawer if you have expensive stuff in them). Then store the photos somewhere off-site (work, friends house, etc) if you can.


----------



## Path (Dec 10, 2011)

*Pascal,*

Really sorry about your loss. :'( But glad no one hurt. 

Any chance that they will be caught? :redface2:


Pat


----------



## steamer (Dec 10, 2011)

Good luck with it all and my condolences Pascal.  Some of that sounds unusual and will be hard to "fence" Keep an eye on craigslist ect.

Dave


----------



## Dave420g (Dec 21, 2011)

This is becoming a major problem here in the UK, metal theft for scrap value. It's not just limited to houshold theft but increasingly it is cables from railway signalling systems, the telephone network, statues and even the brass plaques off war memorials. The London Met Police are now setting up a dedicated task force to try to tackle it.
It's not just the thieving scum, it's the scrap merchants that are happy to pay cash knowing the stuff is stolen.

There are continual reports of theft of metals from the steam traction engine (model and full size) community.
You all need to make sure workshops are secure and it really doesn't pay to let too many people know what you have in you garage/workshop/barn etc.

Sad times
Dave


----------



## Noitoen (Dec 21, 2011)

Here in Portugal, just last week, they used a chainsaw to cut more than 40 wood telephone poles and left a small isolated town even more isolated without communications. Another guy died on top of the high voltage post when he attempted to cut the power line, stupid!


----------



## ChrisB (Dec 21, 2011)

Pascal

Really sorry to hear what has happened. I cannot even imagine what you are feeling right now. Forgetting where I left something is bad enough.

Hope everything works out OK with insurance etc, and that the police find the little (too rude for words)...


----------



## steamer (Dec 21, 2011)

Noitoen  said:
			
		

> Here in Portugal, just last week, they used a chainsaw to cut more than 40 wood telephone poles and left a small isolated town even more isolated without communications. Another guy died on top of the high voltage post when he attempted to cut the power line, stupid!



Hey Noitoen....sounds like natural selection to me!

Dave


----------



## student123 (Dec 24, 2011)

Pascal,

Sorry to hear about your loss. Bad any time of year.
Hope they get caught.

Mike


----------



## AussieJimG (Dec 24, 2011)

It is one of the worrying things about living in a rural residential community. I too have a workshop near the house.

Every so often, we have people driving up to the house claiming to be lost or to be Jehovah's Witnesses or some such. If there is nobody home, they just take whatever they can from the house, garage, workshop etc.

But now we have quite a network. As soon as they are seen, we take the vehicle registration, photograph them if possible and circulate all details to all the other residents and to the Police. Not just people driving up to the house, but people in cars pulled over on the road who might be watching to see residents going to work.

It is still a worry but some of them have been caught.

My commiserations Pascal.

Jim


----------



## Mosey (Dec 24, 2011)

Some time back, my shop was across the driveway from the house, maybe 25'. I went in to dinner and left the shop door open directly facing the kitchen door. When I went back to the shop after dinner, all of my Snap On mechanics tools where gone. The bikes where still there.
I knew who it was, but he didn't know that I had a pretty good collection of weapons. I couldn't do anything about it. It could have turned out differently if I ate a little faster.
Taught me to lock up.
Think about the nerve of the guy.


----------



## bearcar1 (Dec 24, 2011)

I know this does not help this situation any and I am sorry for your loss. In recent years as the availability and cost of video cameras has come to be more affordable, I have been called upon to layout and install systems in and around peoples property. Each r\time I have done so, within just a few days, I get calls from the folks that I did he work for telling me what 'interesting' scenarios they have been witness to as they reviewed the recordings from the previous evenings. (most of the cameras I install are quality, low-light, infrared units) It is amazing to see just how many would-be thieves or overly nosy knuckleheads will check to see what door is or isn't locked etc. Several of my customers have been able to bring charges against such criminals with these recordings. What is striking to me is the fact that these same acts were more than likely being carried out on a what I am sure was a regular basis even before I installed the cameras for these folks. One guy even caught his teen aged son stealing money out of his wallet while he was in the shower!! Big Brother watching you? Maybe, but why take the chance.

BC1
Jim


----------

